
Current record-shattering temperatures are shocking even to climate scientists - antouank
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/climate-consensus-97-per-cent/2016/mar/21/current-record-shattering-temperatures-are-shocking-to-even-climate-scientists
======
nabla9
How exactly they are shocking to climate scientists?

It's my understanding that climate change is advancing pretty much just like
climate models predict and there is no surprise here. Variations from year to
year can be large.

